

Kickstarter Project Fail 17 Months and Counting - braum
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hern/waldok-wall-plug-in-speaker-charger-for-the-ipod-n/comments

======
shawnp55
Kickstarter has plausibly deniability and hiding behind an undefined
disclosure of what the creator and backer are due is unacceptable. I spent 99
buck on something the 17 months later dont have and the creator has ceased
communications with the backers. Prosecution needs to be discussed to get our
money back with interest in failure to fulfill the terms of our contract when
i gave him the money.

------
braum
The project creator has essentially gone AWOL. Backers just want some
information and get nothing. Kickstarter support claims no fault and refers to
their TOS and to contact the project creator. Kickstarter will not get
involved.

